# VCDS Mods, suggestions please.



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

I would appreciate suggestions (constructive please lol) as to what VCDS mods can be made to my 2017MY TT 2.0TSi Quattro. Am in touch with a guy on VWROC in Leeds who I have used previously who is willing to do the coding. So far am thinking:-
Passenger mirror dipping when in reverse.
Alarm chirp.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Bump- c'mon guys, gotta be a few useful suggestions out there lol?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

why not these... :roll:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1086825


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

in truth theres not much "useful" you can do...
Alarm chirp is about as good as it gets...


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

On a 2017 MY can n/s mirror be programmed to dip in reverse?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> in truth theres not much "useful" you can do...
> Alarm chirp is about as good as it gets...


LOL not true, that's just an opinion.

I've done lots of stuff like permanently disable start-stop, indicator courtesy blinks to 5, enabled traffic sign recognition, enabled quicker screen wash jets etc etc which I personally find very "useful".


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Powerplay did you use VCDS or OBDeleven?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

powerplay said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > in truth theres not much "useful" you can do...
> ...


yeah, completely pointless... :roll:


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

falconmick said:


> Powerplay did you use VCDS or OBDeleven?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You can use either. OBDeleven is cheaper. I use OBDeleven and its user friendly. Have performed mirror reverse dip, changed indicator to blink 5 times, rear parking radar, hazard light to come on automatically on sudden braking etc..


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

falconmick said:


> Powerplay did you use VCDS or OBDeleven?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have VCDS but yes either can be used for most things


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys, I've now ordered OBDeleven.


----------

